# J'ai testé pour vous XGL et Compiz ! Mes 1eres impressions par un utilisateur Mac.



## slainer68 (14 Février 2006)

On en parle beaucoup ces derniers temps du fameux bureau 3D présenté en avant première au salon Solution Linux par Novell.

Je l'ai testé sur mon propre ordinateur PC (j'ai aussi un Powerbook vous inquiétez pas) et voici mes premières impressions.

Déjà le projet est véritablement Open Source donc au final, on devrait le retrouver dans pas mal de distributions Linux.

Le projet est encore expérimental : il n'y a pas ou très peu de binaire, tous les fichiers sont à télécharger sur un CVS, il faut appliquer des patchs, utiliser des librairies Mesa alpha, etc etc. Donc ce n'est clairement pas encore accessible à tous.

Je passerai sur l'après midi a essayer de faire fonctionner Xgl... j'y suis finalement arrivé. 

Ouf ! Premièrement, si on lance uniquement XGL avec un bureau Linux standard comme Gnome, on ne remarque pas de différence car Gnome et KDE ne gèrent pas encore les fonctionnalités 3D de XGL, il faudra donc attendre quelques mois pour que ces bureaux utilisent directement les fonctionnalités 3D de XGL. C'est pour cette raison que Novell a sorti en même temps Compiz un Gestionnaire de fenêtre compatible avec XGL. Ce petit gestionnaire permet d'avoir tous les effets de base de XGL sous forme de plug ins (rotate, cube, scale, wobbly, etc.).

L'effet zoom fonctionne très bien, c'est un équivalent de la fonction Zoom des paramètres d'accessiblité. La fonction Scale est un équivalent de Exposé, elle affiche toutes les fenetres sans les faire chevaucher.
Le Alt + Tab est assez impressionant car déjà le passage d'une icone a une autre se fait de manière fluide avec un effet de coulissement, et plutot que d'afficher bêtement les icônes des programmes, il affiche une miniature des fenêtre en live (donc on peut voir la vidéo tourner si c'est un lecteur multimédia, les animations flash dans le navigateur, etc.).
Pendant le Alt + Tab, l'application sélectionnée est opaque et les autres se retrouvent avec un effet de transparence.

L'effet wobbly est purement esthétique, il fait déformer/onduler la fenêtre lors d'un déplacement. Plus la fenêtre est déplacée rapidement, plus la fenêtre ondule.

L'effet fade fait afficher toutes les fenêtres apparaissant et disparaissant de l'écran avec un fondu en transparence.

Autre effet assez intéressant dans l'idée se voit lorsqu'une application cesse de répondre. XGL fait progressivement passer la fenêtre en niveaux de gris ! On visualise mieux alors que l'application a freezé.

Autre effet très marquant est l'effet cube qui affiche le bureau sur une des faces d'un cube 3D. en maintenant les touches Control et Alt, puis en jouant avec la souris, on peux litéralement faire tourner le cube dans tous les sens. Les fenêtres chevauchant deux bureaux se retrouvent donc coupées aux arretes. Lorsque l'on relache la souris XGL se recentre automatiquement sur la face du cube la plus présente à l'écran. Ce n'est donc pas un effet inutile, c'est un effet qui combine utilité et esthétisme .

Mes premières impressions restent positives. Si l'on se base uniquement sur l'esthétisme des effets, je trouve qu'ils sont mieux réalisés que ceux présents dans Mac OS X. On peut aussi se demander si au long terme certains effets ne risquent pas de nuir au confort de l'utilisateur parce qu'il y en a surement trop si on les active tous (l'effet de fondu pour toutes les fenetres apparaissant et disparaissant peut ennuyer a la longue).
Certains effets sont de bonnes idées (effet de niveau de gris pour les applications gelées)...

La stabilité du système est moyenne. Ni catastrophique, ni excellente. On peut l'utiliser une dizaine de minutes sans aucun problème mais peut etre pas encore plusieurs heures. J'ai déjà eu des erreurs de segmentation.
De plus, les applications restent les applications Linux, donc on reste loin de l'ergonomie presque parfaite des applications pures Mac OS X.
Le gros avantage reste que Novell fourni un système presque complet au niveau des fonctionnalités. Il ne reste qu'un peaufinage a faire pour le rendre stable et corriger quelques bugs (le clavier qui ne fonctionne par défaut qu'en mode US, par exemple).

Il faudra aussi attendre des mises à jour des pilotes ATI et Nvidia (les pilotes Nvidia propriétaires X86 sont pour l'instant mieux gérés sous Xgl).
Il faudra aussi attendre une intégration des effets directement dans les bureaux GNOME et KDE pour pouvoir l'utiliser sans Compiz...
C'est une bonne avancée tout de même pour le bureau sous Linux.


----------



## mike1 (24 Août 2006)

Salut, je n'ai pas encore pu tester XGL sur un Mac. Mais je l'ai vu tourné sur un PC et bien pas mal du tout


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Août 2006)

ton test est tr&#232;s bien, je met juste un post pour te demander quelque chose &#224; propos de ta signature : t'as recopi&#233; le code html de about:blank pour faire ton blog ?? y a rien... 


sinon c'est sympa de venir faire un compte rendu du l'utilisation XGL


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2006)

mike1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je n'ai pas encore pu tester XGL sur un Mac. Mais je l'ai vu tourn&#233; sur un PC et bien pas mal du tout


g4 + fedora from rpm-src fedora bordeaux
c'est long c'est chiant &#224; compiler , 
faut si coller 
ca marche
mais vivement des pkg compil&#233;s

j'ai fait un petit dossier
http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/shared.php?_w2pb=pub/Movies


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> g4 + fedora from rpm-src fedora bordeaux
> c'est long c'est chiant &#224; compiler ,
> faut si coller
> ca marche
> ...


cool les vid&#233;os !!! 

(dans ton site faut pas mettre &#224; jour le liens vers OpenDarwin, en changeant vers macosforge ??)


P.S.: on sent vB 3.6 : il y a une nouvelle ic&#244;ne pour la r&#233;ponse rapide


----------

